# Amino-B-Booster & Honey B Healthy



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

I want to add Amino-B-Booster *and* Honey-B-Healthy (from Danant) to my 1:1 syrup feed to stimulate/increase bee's before almond pollination. I will be adding 1 gal of each to every 200 gal of syrup.
My question: should I add these solutions every time I feed till February or adding it just couple times will be enough to get the bees stimulated?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I dont add any of those and the queens lay up a storm.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I add both every time I mix up a batch Besides your wallet, what can it hurt?!


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

It is too cold to be feeding them 1:1 here in Washington now.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

kramerbryan said:


> It is too cold to be feeding them 1:1 here in Washington now.


Well said.


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

Is there any actual data that shows that either of these products does more good than harm under any use conditions?

The only actual data I know of on HBH has to do with saving queens during formic acid flash treatments. In that case the toxins in HBH likely stimulate the bees metabolic detoxification pathways to allow it to better withstand the poison formic acid.


----------



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well said.


Hi Kieth.

I was watching one of your older Nutra Bee pollen sub feeding videos and noticed you didn't have any syrup feeders in or on your hives. Do you feed syrup, and if so how and when?

Thank you.


----------



## stasn (Apr 7, 2015)

I keep my bees in south AZ during winter.


----------

